# Coarse rip saw



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I found this $2 saw at an estate sale. Medalion is warranted superior and can't read the etch. 









I liked the handle, but one side of the plate had some pitting. It was a 9 ppi / 8 tpi saw, so I decided to turn it into a coarse rip saw. 









I figured with the pitting, I would have to have a wide set. I needed a saw to rip green mesquite, so now I have a 4 tpi saw. 









I planed the old teeth, shaped new teeth, planed again, reshaped, set, planed, and sharpened. I tried it without a handle on 1x pine and it zipped through it like budda'. One more for the nest. I'll soak the handle in Danish oil, and have another user.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Good lookin saw! I need to get me some good users. problem is around here, the pickins are slim.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I found the best places are junk shops. The kind that buy and sell everything. They buy most of their stuff from garage sales and folks off the street. Even if they mark it up 200%, your still only paying $4-$5. Stay away from antique stores. They think old+rusty=$$$. The real investment is your time. 2-3 hours of your regular salary + the $5 saw + another $5 of materials is the true cost of the finished product. That's why I'm not too shocked at the prices some of the vintage saws fetch online. Just remember that without your knowledge and labor an old saw isn't worth anything.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Handle was dry enough to put back on. Polished up the brass and tested it out on a piece of 12/4 mesquite. 



















Cut pretty well, I just need a better vise to hold it. Then I tried a pine 1x and cut about 3 inches per swipe. My sharpening seems a little better 10 saws in.


----------

